
409A Valuations – Why get one? What to expect - roguecoder
https://tools.ltse.com/409a-valuations-why-do-i-need-one-and-what-to-expect-daae30c8e003
======
pavitrabhalla
Hey, a fast409a.io developer here. We think 409As are a waste of early
founders time and money. The law is broken and does nothing to prevent tax
abuses. All it does is distract early founders from working on their startup.
However, for as long as the law exists there should be a painless way to get
it out of the way.

